# Keys trip?



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

With a boat your size your better off heading up towards Sugarloaf key not far from you about 13 miles there was a ramp at the flashing light not sure if Irma destroyed it or not but it was there. You will be able to get behind the mangroves for protection if it's windy and you can catch mangroves maybe a mutton some cudas and possibly some poons plenty of places to explore.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Dam I need your job. I can't go farther than 45 miles from the house with my job
But I'm going somewhere this summer to chase poons


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Ha, no you don’t! I actually told my boss I didn’t want to go. I run a crew doing HD Drilling and with the rock down there it’s pretty much going to suck. Also it’s on a base which is always a circus.


----------

